# Italian Utilities



## Maurice Shortt (Sep 8, 2013)

What are the usual Italian utilities? Gas, Electric, water. Do apartments pay for the water. What are the heating possibilies? I am used to either gas or electric.
Any ideas on what these usual utilities cost per month?  Thanks.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Heating anything from an open fireplace to geothermal. Assuming there is central heating. Some areas are warm enough during the winter that heating isn't always provided.

You pay all your utilities. 

Cost will depend on usage. There is a big difference in heating in a northern Alp town versus a southern beach town. In addition the choices you make on appliances and heat source can greatly affect utilities .


----------



## countryless (Oct 7, 2013)

Italy has the most expensive electricity in Europe by a long shot. Gas isn't far behind.

I'm living in Northern Italy not to far from Milan (2 adults , 2small kids)

Our average over the last 2 years:
gas: 100EUR p/m (less in summer, more in winter (fluctuates between 70-180EUR)
elec: 250EUR p/m (Wife uses washing machine & tumble dryer daily (small kids). all our lights are energy savers, all appliances brand new and at least A+ rating or better).
water: Very cheap to what I'm used to cost us about 300-400EUR per year, once again 4 (although kids sometimes share) people bathing (we hate showers).
phone: TI/TIM (main phone supplier) put any mafia to shame, phone rental can cost you up to 80EUR per month and don't even think of doing a cell phone contract as you will end up selling blood plasma to pay it off (prepaid all the way).


----------



## Maurice Shortt (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you, Countryless. Finally an answer that gives me some solid (accurate) information. I will have to think this over very seriously. I don't have 4 little ones and I don't have a wife who needs to/wants to/likes to do a laundry every day! Living in middle Italy or Southern Italy should help with the utilities . . . . . . . I suppose!
Thanks, again.


----------



## countryless (Oct 7, 2013)

Np, that's 2 little ones only (4 of us total) and the laundry is more of a must then a want with kids  

As for southern Italy, the prices may be lower, food better and people friendlier but the service delivery and quality will most likely suffer.

One of our main reasons for Northern Italy (Specifically Lombardia) was the hospitals. While Lombardia has national health care that is comparable to the best available (obviously nothing is as good as the Scandinavian countries) Southern Italy has in places health care that is very much sub-standard and almost 'not-fit for human consumption'


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

countryless said:


> Np, that's 2 little ones only (4 of us total) and the laundry is more of a must then a want with kids
> 
> As for southern Italy, the prices may be lower, food better and people friendlier but the service delivery and quality will most likely suffer.
> 
> One of our main reasons for Northern Italy (Specifically Lombardia) was the hospitals. While Lombardia has national health care that is comparable to the best available (obviously nothing is as good as the Scandinavian countries) Southern Italy has in places health care that is very much sub-standard and almost 'not-fit for human consumption'


what a load of tosh about the hospitals that is , i have been in northen italian hospitals an southen hospitals and the southen win hands down Cheiti hospital is the cleanest best staffed hospital , its a university hospital , with some of the best heart surgeons in italy , they are american and other nats i would not be here with out them nor my whife who had a stroke afeter being here for 6 mounths so nplease dont generalise iwould put my pizza on the floor in the ward and eat it , every floor has a cleaner who wet mops every surface twice a day


----------

